# why is a degree so important



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All

Can someone please answer this question? Why is it so important to have a degree when applying for jobs in the UAE as I have years of experience in management and have built up a well respected reputation as an operations manager. If I was to be successful and get through to an interview would this affect my chances even if my previous history matched the job role.

Any help please


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Because HR is a profession invented by busybodies so they can get paid to sit and gossip and treat everything like a big boxticking exercise with no idea of what is actually required.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Additionally, seems for managerial roles the UAE requires it for certain level visa. It is going to be painful for me as I don't have my diploma with me here in France, it is in storage in Texas. Will slow my visa down...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need a degree for your residency visa to state Management Level. If you get a Managerial position but don't have a degree your visa status will need to state something else (like clerk), makes no difference to your work contract or position within the company. Go ahead and apply for the jobs.


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Because HR is a profession invented by busybodies so they can get paid to sit and gossip and treat everything like a big boxticking exercise with no idea of what is actually required.


Sounds very true. Do have any advice on getting a job ?


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> You need a degree for your residency visa to state Management Level. If you get a Managerial position but don't have a degree your visa status will need to state something else (like clerk), makes no difference to your work contract or position within the company. Go ahead and apply for the jobs.[/QUO
> 
> Does this happen in most companies


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't tell if there is any difference having the management visa or not. Help with banking or anything like that??


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Because HR is a profession invented by busybodies so they can get paid to sit and gossip and treat everything like a big boxticking exercise with no idea of what is actually required.


This ^^^^^^^^

I also 'like' the job advertisments that want a marketing or IT network person but because they are in engineering they require candidates to have an engineering degree too.

"Yes sir, because in between installing a company firewall, I like nothing better than running tests on the tensile strength of various alloys"


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> I can't tell if there is any difference having the management visa or not. Help with banking or anything like that??


Not at the moment but i know where to come if I do thank you. unfortunately I have not got to that stage yet as I am still trying to move out there.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

leeshepherd said:


> Sounds very true. Do have any advice on getting a job ?


as anything else in life, your education history matters to others if it matters to you.

stop worrying about not having a degree and try to highlight in the cover letter and the resume your work experience, skills and abilities. you'll have to list your education in the resume, but you could rank it three after mentioning what you are really good at.

also, if one company likes degrees, it doesn't matter that another one in the same field does the same, so keep looking until you find a company whose culture matches your expectations. otherwise, you'll end up hating every single day of work here, and at the end of the month, when you hand out your hand to get the paycheck, so to speak, you'll feel relief for one day after which it's back to the grind. 

make no mistake. there are so many who have a degree here and can't write in their native language, communicate, or do a good job in their roles. going through a lot of schools means a lot of people showed you how things could be done, but it doesn't mean that you can actually do those things.

look for functional/skills resume, and even if you do a chronological one, focus on work experience first.

good luck. you'll be doing the quiz nights here in no time


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I am in process to move now. Be there in about a week. Will take at least 2 months for visa, just because of attesting the diploma. My fault really, as I don't have it in hand and had to order it from university. In the mean time, I have to figure out that degree attestation process!


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi I'm a project manager with no degree but 10 years exp n construction so I'm an example of someone with no degree with a high end job if u are confident about your skills in your cv then back your self and start on a lower wage like I did and work ur way up.. I started as a jnr. Pm and after 1month I became an asset to the company who raised my salary and rank.. Just go out and look for the job , alot of lazy overpaid workers in this country if u show u want the job they gve it


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

kentiwi84 said:


> .. Just go out and look for the job , alot of lazy overpaid workers in this country if u show u want the job they gve it


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

cami said:


> as anything else in life, your education history matters to others if it matters to you.
> 
> stop worrying about not having a degree and try to highlight in the cover letter and the resume your work experience, skills and abilities. you'll have to list your education in the resume, but you could rank it three after mentioning what you are really good at.
> 
> ...


Cami thank you very much for your advice lets hope I have an interview with someone like u  Its been 9moths of struggling so fare


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

kentiwi84 said:


> Hi I'm a project manager with no degree but 10 years exp n construction so I'm an example of someone with no degree with a high end job if u are confident about your skills in your cv then back your self and start on a lower wage like I did and work ur way up.. I started as a jnr. Pm and after 1month I became an asset to the company who raised my salary and rank.. Just go out and look for the job , alot of lazy overpaid workers in this country if u show u want the job they gve it


Thanks to be honest that does fill me with some confidence. Can I ask how did you go about seeking work over there ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a degree, a degree in LIFE. 


Powerful....


----------

